# Honduran Red Points



## Gill (29 Jul 2019)

Found a lovely pair of these and after 2 weeks. They are raising a fair number of fry. 

Just wondering what else should be kept with them. 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (29 Jul 2019)

https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/amatitlania-nigrofasciata/

Seems they are rather agressive fish and extremely territorial and violent when breeding.. Even tho in nature it lives sympatrically with other less agressive chiclid spp. such as <Cryptoheros nanoluteus>. Not sure if any regular sized aquarium has a suitable foorprint for them in a community setup.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jul 2019)

Hi all, 





Gill said:


> Just wondering what else should be kept with them.


You can try Green sword-tails in a large tank, but they are very close to being <"Convict Cichlids"> (in Marcel's link), and nearly as aggressive and productive.

cheers Darrel


----------



## alto (29 Jul 2019)

Depends on tank size and individual nature of the fish - original fish brought back by Rusty Wessel and subsequent offspring (shared out to local CA enthusiasts) were relatively shy and much less aggressive than their close Convict cichlid, Amatitlania nigrofasciata, cousin
BUT minimum tank length of 100cm was also included in reports

What’s your tank size and set up?


----------



## Gill (29 Jul 2019)

Cheers Guys,
They are on their own in the EA600 With a few ottos and snails.They have not shown much of any aggression as yet. Even with the brood during maintenance.
Really liking the Striking colors on them, and for only £8 think they were a steel for a Pair( they had paired up already in the LFS).
Tank is not scaped at all at the moment, Just a few rocks and Lots of Hygrophilia Corymbosa and Elodea Densa just for plants. And have left alot of algae for the brood to feed on. Using the Feeding Tabs as the parents like to munch on them with the brood fry.
Will try try a few swords if I find any I like. 
Will scape etc once they are a little bigger.


----------



## Gill (29 Jul 2019)

I am just filtering using an internal sponge and a cheapo internal from ebay. 
Will be setting this back up using the Trickle Tower and a Pond Pump I have in the shed. Had brought the pump to use in the Water feature but flow was just too much for it.


----------



## alto (29 Jul 2019)

I think a 60cm is too small for green swordtails 
X  helleri Females grow to 16cm, males to 14cm

From Seriously Fish (I agree on the length but would prefer to see these fish in a 120cm x 45cm x 45cm tank)


> aquarium with surface dimensions of 120 ∗ 30 cm or equivalent should be the smallest considered.



You might add some danios as “target fish” but nothing slower, or less robust (especially in temperament) 

Do not add any Corydoras!



Gill said:


> just filtering using an internal sponge and a cheapo internal from ebay.


Frequent water changes, wiping down glass walls and (especially) removing leftover food are recommended to prevent damage to developing fry/young fish (usually bent, deformed or missing fins ... by the time you see the damage, it is permanent in these young fish)


----------



## Gill (31 Jul 2019)

Cheers. Been watching a few vids and suggestions have been tiger barbs, and as you say danios. 
Will have a good think about what to add with these, as dont want anything that will cause undue aggression. 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (18 Nov 2019)

Sadly this tank is empty. 
Don't know what exactly got into the tank, but woke to a frothy milky tank and everything dead. Only thing that was near the tank were some tomato plantlings that my cousin had brought over. 
Tank is sitting Empty so may look at selling at some point.


----------



## MJQMJQ (19 Nov 2019)

So sorry for yr loss!Tomato plants should be ok but the leaves have use as pesticides(crushed obviously for max effect).Frothy milky is def weird.Protein foam or soap?


----------



## Gill (20 Nov 2019)

MJQMJQ said:


> So sorry for yr loss!Tomato plants should be ok but the leaves have use as pesticides(crushed obviously for max effect).Frothy milky is def weird.Protein foam or soap?



yeah was thinking some of the leaves may have got in with spray on them.


----------



## MJQMJQ (20 Nov 2019)

Wh


Gill said:


> yeah was thinking some of the leaves may have got in with spray on them.


What spray?


----------



## Gill (27 Dec 2019)

He was demoulding the window frames and spraying the tomatoes plants for green fly.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

